# Stoeger?



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Who has experience with these shotguns? Brother in law says he has a Stoeger .410 double that he's never shot, a new gun. He's coming up to the big gun show in Tulsa in April and will bring it with him for me to have a look at.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think all they made was "rabbit ear" guns but could be wrong. If it's internal hammers it ought to make a fine quail gun!

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a co-worker trying to sell his over under 410 with internal hammers , it was back to the factory 2 times for light strike issues , now his kids have outgrown it and he is selling it


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have a co-worker trying to sell his over under 410 with internal hammers , it was back to the factory 2 times for light strike issues , now his kids have outgrown it and he is selling it


If we still had enough Quail to hunt I'd be interested!

Wade


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Bought a hammerless Stoeger .410 double and was planning to use it for trading material..His wife picked it up and took it out the back door and fired it...She came back in smiling...friend sighed and said well it is your birthday this weekend:hysterical:..2years later she still likes it and has good luck on squirrels with it..:cowboy:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1shotwade said:


> If we still had enough Quail to hunt I'd be interested!
> 
> Wade


he would probably take any reasonable offer , he keeps talking about getting a carry gun but he wants to sell this to get the money


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

They aren't bad. I think there are better shotguns out there for the money. My BIL has one and if you don't have a firm shoulder on it it will light strike. If you have an academy sports near you they import a Turkish shotgun called yildiz that is around $400 new and is a fantastic budget gun.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I've looked at the Yildiz; it is a really nice looking piece but I've heard from others that I should stay away from them. 

To tell the truth, I'd rather have one of the older, American-made doubles with good steel and American workmanship than something questionable from overseas. Do the Japs make a double? --They did a hell of a good job on the Browning lever action .22 I have. (I've probably had that thing 30 years and have not put five boxes of shell thru it.)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I wish I could afford a side by side double .410. I really like my 20 ga but it's getting heavy and a .410 is quieter and lighter.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

While the concept and design seems simple enough, the words "double barrel" and "cheap" do not go together. I am by no means a double gun snob, but SxS and OUs are not the place to go looking for a bargain. Granted, the last I sold Stoeger shotguns was 10 years ago, but our repair/return rate was in the 75% range - no exaggeration- and they were far from new to the market at the time. There was a Russian gun, Baikal, that calling butt-ugly would be unfair to butts, but they worked...most of the time. 

The Stoeger, Khan and, to a lesser degree the Baikal are a trap imported for the sole purpose of giving Dick's Sporting Goods a way to put an O/U in their ad for less than $500. 
It will let the buyer check the "yep, I own an O/U" box, but that is about it. 

If your aim is for a can-opener-simple shotgun, buy a H&R/NEF single shot. If you have to have more than one shot, get a Remington or Mossberg pump. For the same or less money than that one of those wish-it-was O/Us, you can buy a shotgun with ONE barrel that is actually a quality-leader in its class. 

If it HAS to be a double gun, save your pennies or hunt the gunshows for a Savage 311. They were really the last of the practical-price but reliable double guns.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Oxankle said:


> I've looked at the Yildiz; it is a really nice looking piece but I've heard from others that I should stay away from them.
> 
> To tell the truth, I'd rather have one of the older, American-made doubles with good steel and American workmanship than something questionable from overseas. Do the Japs make a double? --They did a hell of a good job on the Browning lever action .22 I have. (I've probably had that thing 30 years and have not put five boxes of shell thru it.)


The Japanese company Miroku made the Browning O/Us after the Superposed wrapped up in Belgium. Despite the legend, I firmly believe the Japanese Citori is a better gun than the Belgian Superposed. The Superposed had more class, but that's all it had over the Citori. I did warranty work for Browning for years, so there is some volume experience behind that opinion. 

The Weatherby/Ithaca/SKB came out of Miroku as well. Those guys have built a pile of quality shotguns.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Truth be told, my Baikal .410 sxs is truly butt ugly. But it does work and is a demon on squirrels with a load of 3" 5 shot. Its light (by my standards), and like all russian guns, built to last. Had mine for over 12 years now without a problem.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

There is a bunch of guns out there of varying quality but I think a lot of us get wrapped up in the debate on mossy vs Remington or 12 vs 410 and the single most important factor of all is widely ignored.To me the most important thing in selecting a gun is if it "fits" you.All my brothers are into the sxs or o/u and I've shouldered a lot of them but no matter how hard i try I can't help going back to the gun that is actually built for me. I have NEVER shouldered a gun that fit me better than the 1100 or 870.
You can buy all the "eye candy" you want or you can "romance" the o/u but if it doesn't fit you right you're just throwing good money after bad!Now if you are collecting that's one thing but I hunt so I can eat. I fish so I can eat.I collect 'cause I think the savage 24 was the most versatile gun ever made(except maybe the Drilling)I keep 24's around because it is by far the best "foraging gun" to be had if they come and take our guns 'cause if that happens I'm still going to need to eat!
I've gone way of topic,sorry!


Wade


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> While the concept and design seems simple enough, the words "double barrel" and "cheap" do not go together. I am by no means a double gun snob, but SxS and OUs are not the place to go looking for a bargain.


This is true. You wont find a Merkel quality sxs for the price of a Stoeger, and you will get what you pay for with the lower end guns. My Yildiz has run 100% and I have put thousand of rounds through it with the exception of Remington shells. I have to feed it Winchester for it to work. For the price its a drawback that I am willing to settle for.

If you go used you could look at a CZ Bobwhite or Ringneck. One day I want to upgrade my Yildiz to a bobwhite. Not sure if they com in .410 though. Sometimes you can pick up an old AYA for a decent price. Lots of guys running Stevens that like them. Maybe look at LC Smith field grade guns.

I would expect to pay around $700 minimum for a "good" double gun.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have a Stoeger "Double Defense" in 12 gauge.
Short barrels, ported, never an issue.
Kind of a neat shotty


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, I bought a Stoeger double barrel, about 10 or 12 years ago, for about $359.00
. The barrels are 20" and both barrels are modified choke. It Seems like it has Hunting scene carved on each side of the stock. I've probably got less than a box of shells through it. It is a great rabbit or bird gun. I've carried it a couple times while hunting with my Sons. They'd both rather carry one of the 12 ga. Pump guns. And that's what I generally carry too.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Old John said:


> Yeah, I bought a Stoeger double barrel, about 10 or 12 years ago, for about $359.00
> . The barrels are 20" and both barrels are modified choke. It Seems like it has Hunting scene carved on each side of the stock. I've probably got less than a box of shells through it. It is a great rabbit or bird gun. I've carried it a couple times while hunting with my Sons. They'd both rather carry one of the 12 ga. Pump guns. And that's what I generally carry too.


Favor 1911's also?...


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

I have an IGA (Stoeger) .410 sxs that I bought new 8 yrs ago. Great gun with NO problems. I use Winchester 3in or roll my own using .444 Marlin brass and blue dot powder. Never had a light strike or any other problem.
Bill


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When My son turned 16 I told him it was time for him to get his own shot gun. Took him to one of the biggest gun shops in this area and looked at hundreds of new and used guns. told him to choose wisely as it was going to be his not mine. All My doubles are OU Breattas and one SKB, the wifes are OU Charles Dailys. Kid ended up choosing a Stoeger coach gun in 20 ga. SS. He did well with that shot gun on the sporting clays courase and skeet range at the club. One guy told him he could never break any birds on one stand with that gun when he went shooting with a uncle. Next day we went and I showed him that guy was full of horse hockey, just a tough stand with the birds high (20') over head going away across a pond.
The boy was shooting a 100 round course twice a week end for over 15 years and never had a problem, even with the thousands of reloads thru it.

Wifes 20ga. Chariles Daily OU is from the B.C. Miroku Factory her 12 isn't though.

 Al


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

poorboy said:


> Favor 1911's also?...


 
Yes, I do like 1911's. And I have a few. I have carried a 1911 quite a bit, over the years. 
But the last few years, since we moved out here to the farm, I have been carrying a Ruger .357 revolver of one kind or another. I carried an SP-101, for quite awhile. Now, it is a Ruger LCR .357 mag. It has a bit of Recoil. But, I can handle the recoil of it just fine. And it's lighter to carry than the SP-101.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome guns. Stoeger, Taurus and Rossi are the same company. Made in Brazil. Irony is that private gun ownership in Brazil is outlawed.

We have the .410 Coachgun, 20g Coachgun (stoegers), a Rossi .410, Taurus Judge .45/.410' Taurus .38, and a Taurus .40. All good.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a Stoeger Uplander SxS in 20 gauge and have never had a problem with it. I have a Stoeger coach gun (Silverado) in 12 gauge that I love. I would never part with it.


----------



## BlueRidgeFarms (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't have any double barreled shotguns but I do have pump and semi-auto 12 gauge shotguns in both Stoeger and Benelli. Both of my Stoegers cycle roughly and the semi-auto will jam with light loads. IMO, it's hard to beat the Benelli Nova for all-around workhorse shotgun. They cycle reliably and smoothly, shoulder and fire well. Unless you don't want a pump action, I'd recommend a Benelli Nova 20 gauge for a basic shotgun.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Went into the prime gunsmith's shop in town yesterday. Asked about the guns sold by the sporting goods stores, the Russian Baikal, Stoeger, etc. 

The men there told me they did not work on them. Turkish and Russian guns have no warranty, no source for parts, change models and no way to make repairs. According to these fellow some of them are good guns, but if anything goes wrong you might as well toss them and go buy another.

They also told me that I'd pay close to $1,000 for an American SxS now.
Les.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There is a whole lt of Blah, blah, blah, out there concerning sxs shotguns. Basically I shoot what I can afford and am very glad I have it. as I mentioned before I have a Baikal .410. It has all the styling of a fire hydrant but it works good for me. My first sxs was a Noble model 420. I bought of my mechanic for $125. It gave me my first "25" shooting trap and I did it next to a guy shooting a $17,000 K gun. He looked at me like I just peed on his mothers grave. If you can afford a Stoeger, buy a Stoeger, and learn how to shoot it. People have a problem distinguishing between inexpensive and cheap.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

JJ; I see some Baikals for sale, not expensive, just plain jane shotguns. I could live with that. I'll just look into some of the local outfits and see what I can find. 
Les


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The Japanese company Miroku made the Browning O/Us after the Superposed wrapped up in Belgium. Despite the legend, I firmly believe the Japanese Citori is a better gun than the Belgian Superposed. The Superposed had more class, but that's all it had over the Citori. I did warranty work for Browning for years, so there is some volume experience behind that opinion.
> 
> The Weatherby/Ithaca/SKB came out of Miroku as well. Those guys have built a pile of quality shotguns.



While I agree in concept they're about equal, my Superposed, and the couple I've owned, have a different action than my Citori's,in that the Citories are inertia driven while the Superposed aren't. The Superposed can still fire the second barrel after a first misfire, where as the Citoris you have to manipulate the safety to fire the second barrel after a misfire.

Or at least that's the case on the couple I own.

Chuck


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Stoeger was an import company, much like EAA - then Beretta bought them. Their guns are sourced from throughout the world, with most of them coming from Brazil or Turkey.

The Benelli clones are very good. As for the doubles...I prefer the Yildiz.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Has anyone seen a Huglu? A gun dealer I talked to showed me some good guns but told me that my best bet was a Huglu American. 

I've not even had the opportunity to research them.
Les


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

It's all over. I picked up a couple of Stoegers, thought I was lifting anvils. Wrote them off. Could not even find a Baikal to look at.

I called the Turks who make the Huglu, they told me that their dealer in the US was CZ; I checked all over and not a dealer in town had a CZ double, and no one could even tell me if they could deliver a Huglu. (By the way, the CZ doubles ran around a grand and up, made by Huglu in Turkey)

I went down to Academy Sporting Goods and bought the SXS single trigger side Yildiz by side with a 28 inch barrel. It fits me to a T, shoots my 3'' reloads as if it likes them, has pretty wood, perfect wood-to-metal fit. I have not yet figured out how to let the tension off the hammer springs without dry firing.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Oxankle said:


> I have not yet figured out how to let the tension off the hammer springs without dry firing.


I just use snap caps on mine


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I wrote to Yildiz; I suspect that snap caps will be the only answer.
Ox


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you could just use 2 fired hulls


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I wondered about the fired hulls. I hate to leave fired hulls in a stored gun, but I suppose I could oil them. Or pay $30 for a set of snap caps. So far I've heard nothing from Yildiz.


----------

